# Random Rodent Thread



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Well since dogs and cats have theirs i thought why cant Rodents have there own, unless of course they have had one and i havent noticed it because it died :S

Anyway Rats,Mice,Gerbils, Giggy Piggys ect get them shown here  

Also chit chat about whatever as long as it rodenty 


...................................
Ive got 6 rats (2 boys, 4 girls ) and just the mice 3 boys and erm.......... 8+ girls lol


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a big rat living under my shed who has chewed through the floor to get to my rubbish...does that count? :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^^^ hehehehehe I have a mouse thats gnawed its way into my food bins that frequents also


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm awaiting someone to come in and tell you that rabbits aren't rodents they're lagamorphs.. I remember a rodent picture thread where that was said and a small debate following :lol2:

I have 6 rats.. all girls.

Rolo: russian blue dumbo
Puck: Chocolate dumbo
Spirit: Questionable but we're leaning towards powder blue dumbo..at the moment she is darker than a platinum but lighter than a powder :shrug:
Keira: Black berkshire dumbo
Ghost: Black husky top eared (or so we were told but she's never looked very black at all)
Ruby: Champagne husky top eared (completely roaned out so she just looks offwhite now)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

happyhogs said:


> I have a big rat living under my shed who has chewed through the floor to get to my rubbish...does that count? :lol2:


Of course it does 

Think i have a picture of a wild rat on my phone saw him at college just sat their looking at me as if he wasnt botherd i was there lol 

Terririsng the chickens he was lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> I'm awaiting someone to come in and tell you that rabbits aren't rodents they're lagamorphs.. I remember a rodent picture thread where that was said and a small debate following :lol2:


haha well im only human and ive never been told different about rabbits not even at college


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a wild rat in my garage  My other half wants to hunt it with a mining headlamp and a net in the dead of night, luckily he's a wimp and this will never happen and the poor rat can be left alone.

Cari x


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

anyway my rodenty thingies 

















do hamsters count? got 3 of them !!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha well im only human and ive never been told different about rabbits not even at college



Yeah we always referred to them as rodents. I still group them the same if I'm honest, I just remember that sticking in my mind.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Yeah we always referred to them as rodents. I still group them the same if I'm honest, I just remember that sticking in my mind.


 
l fixed it 

and yea hamsters count


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> I'm awaiting someone to come in and tell you that rabbits aren't rodents they're lagamorphs.. I remember a rodent picture thread where that was said and a small debate following :lol2:quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! How appropriate! Hubby and I had my sister and her fella round last night and we we're playing a board game called 'Articulate' in which you have to describe a word for your team mate to guess and it's done to a timer. Now, I've got a bit of a rep for being a mine of useless info and when my sister said 'a big rodent, long ears, buck teeth' I said well, I think you mean a rabbit but a rabbit is not a rodent, it's a lagomorph, along with hares and pikas.....by which time the timer had run out and we lost!! Sister was not impressed!! :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> and yea hamsters count


:lol2: you asked for it!!!!
Heres my little bitey monsters taken in from people who didnt want them:
sorry the dwarf ones are a bit blurry they are super fast little buggers and not handleable at all!!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

The current rodenty numbers stand at
4 syrians
2 russians
(hammies)

2 guinea piggles

2 nekkid rattums
7 furry rattums

2 satin adult meece
and 5 ickle babies

Soon to add:
3 egyptian spiney mice
3 multi mam mice

2 nekkid husky ratties
3 normal ratties 
(i say normal to differentiate from the little Patrick Stewart rats Haha!)











oooh and i have a rabbit but he can't go in this thread 
hehe joking

Cari x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

happyhogs said:


> Katiexx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm awaiting someone to come in and tell you that rabbits aren't rodents they're lagamorphs.. I remember a rodent picture thread where that was said and a small debate following :lol2:
> ...


:rotflh dear :razz:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

happyhogs said:


> I have a big rat living under my shed who has chewed through the floor to get to my rubbish...does that count? :lol2:



You need to put some of those blue wax wild rat treats under there.They are called Tomcat 2.:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Of course it does
> 
> Think i have a picture of a wild rat on my phone saw him at college just sat their looking at me as if he wasnt botherd i was there lol
> 
> Terririsng the chickens he was lol


 You do know that wild rats kill chickens?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elliottreed said:


> I have a wild rat in my garage  My other half wants to hunt it with a mining headlamp and a net in the dead of night, luckily he's a wimp and this will never happen and the poor rat can be left alone.
> 
> Cari x


 Poor rat? Wild rats are filthy things which carry some rather unpleasant diseases which your pets, children and you can catch. Poison the thing.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You do know that wild rats kill chickens?


Yeh i do but you cant get rid of the rats because the college in on sort of like farm land so they are always going to be there.

The chickens go in sheds at night and i dont think the rats can get in it ( probly can tho lol )


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Poor rat? Wild rats are filthy things which carry some rather unpleasant diseases which your pets, children and you can catch. Poison the thing.


Wild rats are cute


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 Gerbils at the mo. My flatmate also has 2 hamsters.
I'm planning the next rodents already though.. Mice.
Would like rats again too in the future.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Yeh i do but you cant get rid of the rats because the college in on sort of like farm land so they are always going to be there.
> 
> The chickens go in sheds at night and i dont think the rats can get in it ( probly can tho lol )


 Well if it is a sort of farm, there should be bait stations set down and topped up as necessary. Rats are perfectly capable to chewing into a henhouse overnight. Someone will open it up in the morning and find them all dead with throats ripped out.
Or if they go broody, rats will steal the eggs, kill the chicks. Wild rats also smash up nests from songbirds, eat the eggs and kill chicks.
Horrible things which should be controlled properly.

I have about 6 bait stations down on my land which I keep topped up with poison. If I didn't I'd be over run with rats and have big rat holes on my land. If rats come out in broad daylight then I think there is a huge problems and from a health and safety point of view I'm surprised the college hasn't taken steps to eradicate them. If my son or daughter at college caught weil's disease because of the rats about, I would sue.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well if it is a sort of farm, there should be bait stations set down and topped up as necessary. Rats are perfectly capable to chewing into a henhouse overnight. Someone will open it up in the morning and find them all dead with throats ripped out.
> Or if they go broody, rats will steal the eggs, kill the chicks. Wild rats also smash up nests from songbirds, eat the eggs and kill chicks.
> Horrible things which should be controlled properly.
> 
> I have about 6 bait stations down on my land which I keep topped up with poison. If I didn't I'd be over run with rats and have big rat holes on my land. If rats come out in broad daylight then I think there is a huge problems and from a health and safety point of view I'm surprised the college hasn't taken steps to eradicate them. If my son or daughter at college caught weil's disease because of the rats about, I would sue.


Ive seen a few traps here and there but like i say they arent going to be getting rid of them easily.

Also its our fault as humans theres so many :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Ive seen a few traps here and there but like i say they arent going to be getting rid of them easily.
> 
> Also its our fault as humans theres so many :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


they won't be getting rid of many with traps. Traps are very inefficient at controlling large infestations of rats, plus they can cause injury to other animals unless they are live traps, then you have the problem of how to kill the rats in the trap.
Most modern poisons are safe and effective.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

and I currently have 4 hamsters, a gerbil, 8 rats and about 25 mice.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> they won't be getting rid of many with traps. Traps are very inefficient at controlling large infestations of rats, plus they can cause injury to other animals unless they are live traps, then you have the problem of how to kill the rats in the trap.
> Most modern poisons are safe and effective.


Difference in views on the poison thing, i think its a horrible way to die and suffer.

By traps i ment humane traps, still not going to do a whole lot of help but what can you expect when the whole place/unit loves all animals.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I have 11 ratties and 3 meeces - is that too many pics to post? :hmm:


----------



## johndorian (Mar 6, 2008)

I have two homosexual Guinea pigs and a hamster both of which Cari bought me. However my rat Ronald lives at Cari's house and is my pride and joy! Rats are my favourite. The Guinea pigs scared me a lot at first! Weird things...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Difference in views on the poison thing, i think its a horrible way to die and suffer.


 So how do you think modern poisons work and exactly what suffering do you think is caused?
I ask because you seem not to understand how they work and have some vague idea that there is pain involved.
What about the suffering rats cause to chickens and chicks, and wild bird nestlings. If the mother bird refused to leave the nest and tries to protect her fledglings that rat will kill her too. Rats have been known to chew the legs off a duck which is sitting tight on eggs.



> By traps i ment humane traps, still not going to do a whole lot of help but what can you expect when the whole place/unit loves all animals.


 so what would you do with rats caught in humane traps? Release them far away? How cruel is that? You release them into territory owned by other rats where they will attack and either kill or maim so that they crawl away to die slowly and in pain from their injuries.
Being an animal lover is one thing but being sentimental about an animal which not only carries diseases but kills and maims other animals.
controlling them won't wipe the species out but culls them to a managable level. I take it you are vegetarian?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

MistressSadako said:


> Ok I have 11 ratties and 3 meeces - is that too many pics to post? :hmm:



Nope get them posted :flrt:

I attempted to get my little blighters to sit still for pictures last night...
Camera phone on the blink = not going to happen. Especially with the two young uns who ping at a million miles an hour. So will wait till the other half digs out the cables for the digi cam.


But come on guys we need rodent pictures!


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

how did this go from pictures of rodents to a coversation about poisoning stuff :hmm: i wonder..... shall people go back to the pictures? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Its still talking about rodents just how to get rid of wild rats..........


i have 2 gerbils, thinking about hamsters..............i have hedgepigs which aint really rodents but hey 

i have owned in the past lots of mice, lots of rats, spiney mice, pygmy mice, dormice an lemmings


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Katiexx said:


> Nope get them posted :flrt:


Ok you asked for it...ratties first

Joker


















Muffin


















Dolly 


















Minstrel

















Indiana



















Possum 

















Fox


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

More ratties...

Delta



















Harley


















James


















Toffifee


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

and mouselets!

Alba


















Clementine


















Hermione


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Acacia Rat (used to keep these, Lou is after more)










Gambian Pouched Rat










Tree Porcupine (Not ours, taken at Exmoor Zoo by Loulou)










Mouse-like Hamster










Prevost's Squirrel


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

woo one i can join in on.. i has lots of rats breed them too... gpigs and bunnies ..had mice before.... 

erm okies piccies

my buns Jessikah is my mums blosson is mine/OH's









There pen thingy









ok my rat cage









Sox's









Rudolf









Sox, WallE & Oscar









Brain, Willie and Ethan









More or less the lot of my rats!!










i don't have gpig piccies  but i got two one is black and white and other is a brindly colour like a squirral and one of them tickle spots and long haired.


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> Its still talking about rodents just how to get rid of wild rats..........


:blush: :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> I'm awaiting someone to come in and tell you that rabbits aren't rodents they're lagamorphs.. I remember a rodent picture thread where that was said and a small debate following looked very black at all)


I thought that too Katie.


Fixx said:


> Prevost's Squirrel


I'm absolutely *loving* that!! He/she is stunning!!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: 

Lovely photos! 

I haven't got any "little furry critters" (not saying rodents cos of the rabbit thingy). I've had loads in my lifetime, bred hamsters and gerbils nearly 40 years ago and kept rabbits up until about 4 years ago, but nothing in the house now.

BUT I'm hoping to soon have a couple of little ratty chappies in the near future and so will be keeping an eye on this thread to see if I can learn anything in the meantime!!

However, I did have these last year, but they're wild and running free now! Still gonna post their piccies though.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

BTW my bunny pen the light in there has moved as people told me it could cause a fire its now right at the top :2thumb: i jus cba takin more pics haha


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

ill get pics of all my furries later. Although the pygmy mice and harvest mice are a bit difficult to take pics of with my poop camera! :devil:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hiiiiiiiii... 

Ive got 4 apd's
4 female mice - one of which has just had 12 babies!!!:flrt:
1 male mouse
what are hegehogs classed as??? :s lol i have three of these..


Lucy x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

izzyki said:


> how did this go from pictures of rodents to a coversation about poisoning stuff :hmm: i wonder..... shall people go back to the pictures? :lol2:


Look again at the thread title. It says "random rodent thread" and not "rodent picture thread".
I was on topic about poisoning wild rats.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets start a poll to add rodnets brilliant idea :2thumb:


I have -

2 gerbils (Ben and Gwen from cartoon Ben 10 - both female however was given a m &f so had to go and swap one lol so my little boy would know) &
2 teddy guniea pigs (misty and Jessie from Pokemon)


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone planning on getting any more rodents? may aswell start som chat off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I currently have a whole litter of 3 day old baby rats, does that count as getting new? Course I've got quite a few already. Some pics on my website: Odyssey Rats


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey seen you on rat fanatics..the owner? and FR..me thinks.. and nice rats!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! Yep I run Rat Fanatics, but I don't go on FR. : victory:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahh okies hows the forum doing? ive not been on there a while now i think i forgot my password. :blush:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

grrr the more I see ratty piccies the more I want some - gah!!! really have no room for another large cage though nor much money at the mo to spend on them lol!!! cute piccies though


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You don't want one, you want at least two or three (they need same sex company lol). : victory:

lover - let me know your username and I'll reset it although I can only do that if you're a member of the new board we set up last spring, not the old one? I'll pm you the link just in case.:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

KathyM said:


> You don't want one, you want at least two or three (they need same sex company lol). : victory:


if your talking to me hun - yeah I know thats why I said 'some' meaning multiples and also the fact that you'd need a large cage - gah I need a bigger house!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Gah, sorry, will teach me not to take my specs off - I thought you said one not some. :blush: Much apologies!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thats ok


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

On the subject of cages, you should see the gigantic cage my chins had. It's dismantled in the rat room now - you could fit a sofa upended in it I'm sure! It was a parrot cage that my boyfriend made pine shelves for for the chins. 

But back on rats, here are some pics of my latest litters (the 3 day olds excluded of course until they're bigger)...









Agouti essex buck and cinnamon buck









Agouti essex and agouti does









Agouti doe (bit too orange but striking)









Odyssey Witchcraft (Winnie - keeper)









Odyssey Double Maxim (Max - another keeper)









Odyssey Merlin (photo taken younger - another keeper)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL GOOGLE EYES!

Rats eyes are acem although i need to get my mortisha to the vets her left eye looks swallon to me but i sure its also been bigger than the right might see if shell let me take a picture so i can upload it here :S.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's not gory, might be worth putting it on here for a peek. Any other symptoms (eg. headtilt, coordination issues, resp. infection)?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> You don't want one, you want at least two or three (they need same sex company lol). : victory:
> 
> lover - let me know your username and I'll reset it although I can only do that if you're a member of the new board we set up last spring, not the old one? I'll pm you the link just in case.:2thumb:


 
my username will either be sassy-rats, sass, rat-leopard,miss-jd something along them lines kath lol


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

loving all the pictures, really love the squirrels though:flrt:
here are a couple of mine

monkey


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Im doing some marked litters just trying to get out of the black colours i got my mink marked and now aiming on blue marked and then some roan matings too as this one was a real lovely litter i just had.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha well im only human and ive never been told different about rabbits not even at college


really and you did/do animal care?? what kind of college was that! we did all the groups from canine to mustelidae

I have lots of different rodents, rat wise my main colours are black eyed Siamese in seal point and Russian blue point. Russian blue, then I have blacks, whites, husky, badger, in rex coat, smooth, hairless and satin

Mice I have a mixture o everything, multis I have all the colours.

edit to add- I also have spineys, striped field mice, African dwarf mice, Degus, Chins, gerbils, hamsters, guniea pigs


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Kel is that the girly i'm in love with (siamese i think?! crap with colours)
If so... one day I will steal her.. she is the most amazing rat in the world!!
Apart from cheese of course 
Cari x


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

yep thats her  she has a slight obsession with licking :flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha she is soo sooo adorable :flrt:


----------



## ratscallions (Jan 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Poor rat? Wild rats are filthy things which carry some rather unpleasant diseases which your pets, children and you can catch. Poison the thing.


Oy!!!! Wild rats are amazing resourceful intelligent creatures, and have as much right to life as any other creature.

Wild rats in the UK only carry one illness that humans can get; Viles disease (not sure if I spelt that right). You're only going to get that if you consume their urine, which isn't very likely. You won't get anything from a rat bite, just so you know.

We, humans, actually carry more illnesses than rats do; and indeed carry at least one that is harmful, even fatal to them.

I've not heard of rats attacking chickens .. saw that someone on this thread .. though it wouldn't surprise me.

I love wild ratties  I used to watch them for hours on my way to work (and make myself very late).

Nim


----------



## ratscallions (Jan 14, 2009)

Lover said:


> Im doing some marked litters just trying to get out of the black colours i got my mink marked and now aiming on blue marked and then some roan matings too as this one was a real lovely litter i just had.


Oooo .. are you a breeder?

They're all gorgeous. I'm so jealous. I imagine it can't be easy to breed the markings that you want to acheive. I understand rat genetics, coz I've read a lot about it, but I still can't predict what's going to arise in a litter very often.

Nim


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Gots some Gerbils today  and more mice soon ill be back breeding just wait to get the all clear from these Texels to see if they are pregnant or not then i can start making breeding plans


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Right, as this is the random rodent thread I'm going to pick your brains!

I'm planning on getting 2 rats, both bucks (hopefully) or does, no intentions of breeding. I'm looking into cages and reading a lot of conflicting reports on suitability and quality. So can any rat keepers on here tell me which cage they would advise me to get for 2 rats?

At the moment it's a toss-up between the Savic Freddy 2 and the Tom Rat Cage.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I would pick the Freddy myself, Marchioro cages don't last five minutes here as they're cheap quality. I'm saying that because I have a Samo 82 (basically the size of two toms on top of each other) with both doors hanging off, the roof falling in, rust everywhere and missing ALL of it's clips. It's less than a year old. :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for that! See that's why I'm asking. I don't mind paying more (but not like loads more!!) to get something that's going to last and, never having had a rat cage before I've no idea what will last.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Right, as this is the random rodent thread I'm going to pick your brains!
> 
> I'm planning on getting 2 rats, both bucks (hopefully) or does, no intentions of breeding. I'm looking into cages and reading a lot of conflicting reports on suitability and quality. So can any rat keepers on here tell me which cage they would advise me to get for 2 rats?
> 
> At the moment it's a toss-up between the Savic Freddy 2 and the Tom Rat Cage.


if I had the choice I'd go with the Tom every time. It is larger, it has a huge door to make cleaning easier and there is way more room for ropes, hammocks and stuff.
I actually like the ferplast jenny apart from those awful little doors which make cleaning it a nightmare and I think that the Tom reminds me of the jenny but the larger door makes it a way better cage.
And I love marchioro cages and find that they are as robust and well built as any of the Italian made cages.

I used to have one of these and loved it.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rat-Ferret-Chinchilla-Degu-Extra-Large-Cage_W0QQitemZ220343153860QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Small_Animals?hash=item220343153860&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I would personally go for the freddy 2 Eileen. The quality of the cage itself is fantastic, if you're only intending on getting two boys it's plenty big enough. There is a large door on the front which makes access easier, the bars are coated to prevent rusting, and smells that are associated with non coated bars. All in al I think it's a fab cage, which if we ever need a smaller cage I would get in a heartbeat. 

I do however think the tom cage is fab value for money, the access does look good too. But as I know savic are a fantastic brand/make I would probably lean towards that. But it is completely your decision. The only thing that bugs me with the tom cage is I have yet to find a pet shop that stocks it. It would make cage choosing so much easier then as you could go in and get a feel for the dimensions and quality of the cage.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There's actually very little difference in price between the Freddy 2 and the Tom ! I've checked the dimensions and the difference between the 2 is that the Tom is 2cms longer, 1 cm deeper and 17cm higher, which is only 7" and my rat book says height isn't as important for males cos once they're mature they don't climb as much as the females.

I've been to all the pet shops and pet departments in garden centres in the locality cos I'd rather actually see something before I buy it and all I've seen is a range I've never heard of in one garden centre and the Jenny Rat cage in Pets at Home, but I don't want that one cos it hasn't got coated wire and everything I've read tells me that it'll be rusting within a year. Also all the doors are little pokey things which will make life more difficult.

So I'm maybe thinking Freddy 2.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> There's actually very little difference in price between the Freddy 2 and the Tom ! I've checked the dimensions and the difference between the 2 is that the Tom is 2cms longer, 1 cm deeper and 17cm higher, which is only 7" and my rat book says height isn't as important for males cos once they're mature they don't climb as much as the females.
> 
> I've been to all the pet shops and pet departments in garden centres in the locality cos I'd rather actually see something before I buy it and all I've seen is a range I've never heard of in one garden centre and the Jenny Rat cage in Pets at Home, but I don't want that one cos it hasn't got coated wire and everything I've read tells me that it'll be rusting within a year. Also all the doors are little pokey things which will make life more difficult.
> 
> So I'm maybe thinking Freddy 2.


 I still have my jenny cage but use it for birds. It stood outside for over a year as I used to put my chameleon in it in the summer. It may not have coated bars but I can honestly say it didn't rust.
As a cage, I really liked the size etc. The only thing I hated was the small access doors. I'm very surprised that ferplast never chaged the design as anyone who has had this cage will complain about exactly the same thing. They must be aware of this flaw.
I used to have a huge home made cage (think I still have it outside somewhere) which was 4 foot long by 2 deep and 3 high. I have 5 brothers in it and have to say that they always climbed about in it and used it's whole size.
Round here we have a couple of petshops but the range of cages isn't great. There is a petsathome but it's 20 miles away and I find them very expensive. So I do tend to buy online a lot especially off ebay. Gonzo is in a large cage which I've had knocking about for years and which was always used to rear chicks in. Again no coated bars but no rust. I took the platforms out of the old Jenny cage and the tubes and put those in his present cage.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must admit I had no intentions of buying from any shop - just wanted to actually see the cages and the access doors etc and work out which one would suit me best, then look for it on line to see if I could get it cheaper, but like I said I've only found 2 so far and can't think of anywhere else I can look.

So the jury's still out on which one I'll get then, but I'll have to make my mind up soon, cos I'm picking the little critters up when I'm in Scotland 2nd week of next month and it's nearly next month now!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm I think the tom cage may have gone up in price then, as I definitely remember it being about 20 or so pounds cheaper than the freddy when I was looking.

Ah see my experience of the jenny with some messy girlies was that it rusts. I got mine in January 08...now not all the bars are rusted but a fair few are. Mainly as they insist on peeing down the side of them. And unless you're there when it happens its hard to catch to clean up immediately. The access is also terrible, although you can buy the larger doors from places like equinecaninefeline.com, ebay, ferplast etc You could also plasticote/japlac the bars if you did like the Jenny. But for me that's a lot of faffing around when this will be going into storage in about 2 weeks time (new cage i'm so excited!!!)


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thought i'd post a pic of the new babies









:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Hmm I think the tom cage may have gone up in price then, as I definitely remember it being about 20 or so pounds cheaper than the freddy when I was looking.


Well Zooplus have got the Tom Rat cage marked down from £99.90 to £79.90 and Pets at Home on line have got the Freddy 2 for £76.33. Assuming they're in stock of course, that's just me surfing about looking at cages and prices.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah it's definitely gone up then. It's listed on the google search thing as the old price which was £59.90. So must have been on sale when I looked and when google recorded that price for the comparison.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't believe they're charging that much for the Tom, that's a complete ripoff. The Samo 82 is as cheap and that is the same brand and twice as big lol. It is exactly the same construction as the Tom, they use the same panels. Unfortunately you get what you pay for with Marchioro cages (or less than what you pay for if you pay that for a Tom that is worth £50 max), and they really don't last like the Savics and Ferplasts. I've had several Marchioro cages over the years and the thing they've had in common has been that they're budget/value for money but not constructed as well as other brands. Great as a budget see-me-through if money's tight, but not ideal if you're not one for buying new cages within months. :2thumb:

Fenwoman - that's a Ferplast Mary cage. I use them for nursing does.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww the rats i bred for mrs dirtydozen are going tomorrow a litter of blacks and chocolates and a litter of blacks, PEW, champagne hoodeds and black hoodeds some dumbo.. 
but my mum is getting some lovely rattie girls tomo aswell.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I went for the Tom Rat - got it for £52 delivered on ebay from Zooplus. They apparently sell their returned stock on ebay. It has some missing shelf brackets, but that won't be a problem we can sort that out easily enough.

Then I'm bringing 2 of these back from Glasgow in 3 weeks time. No idea whether the males are berkshires or hoodeds, at the minute all I know is that I'm getting 2 of these!! http://scottishreptileforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=17195


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What cute babies. I love rats but was reminded last night by my OH too many cats to have rats. Damn:whip:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Whats next best cage up from a Jenny for rats ?

Im thinking about getting my boys something bigger ( even tho they are ont here last legs, Then i can give their Jenny to my other 2 girls then get some more rats  )

Is it a Tommy?


Jen, that cage that youve got, the one with the sugars on top and the boys rats under neath what is the cage called and how much was it ?

cheers


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

How many rats will it be for Mark.

I'm sure i have seen mentioned that Jen has a duetto...or am I getting another jen confused off a rattie forum :? Hmmmm


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> How many rats will it be for Mark.
> 
> I'm sure i have seen mentioned that Jen has a duetto...or am I getting another jen confused off a rattie forum :? Hmmmm


 
Its just for the two boys i have a the moment, Once they have gone over the bridge i want soem more boys some nice ones this time tho lol


Jen = Amalthea, i should of used her username lol since theres probly quite a few Jen's on here lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mark, have you seen this website? Shunamite Rats The Tom appears to be the same size as the Jenny - this rat breeder thinks a Duetto or a Furet is the next size up in a decent cage.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Duetto size would be overkill for two, especially if you get babies that can be overwhelmed if undercrowded in a big cage, but if you're looking at that sort of size, you could watch out for the Ferret Nation or Explorer cage. The FN is by far a better cage quality wise, but has wider bar spacing. The Explorer is a similar cage with narrower bar spacing. I wouldn't get it new (the people who sell them don't seem to quality check and there are many who have had them sent out undrilled or missing parts). You can get them 2nd hand though. Then there's the Savic Royal Suite, but that's expensive - still cheaper and better than a Duetto (and I looove Duettos).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but he's saying he's got a Jenny and he fancies something bigger - that will be about that sort of size and although he's only got 2 at the minute he says he wants more when he loses these, but he's not saying whether he still only wants to get 2 or whether he wants to get more!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, and that's why I gave him some suggestions of bigger cages. : victory: Just personally I wouldn't put babies into them straight from their littermates, as in my experience babies are better off in much smaller cages - a Jenny sized cage would be ideal even for bigger groups at first.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im after more boys when my two go, they are about 2 years old and were from a pet shop, given my experince pet shop rats dont tend to live over 2 years old, Plus my two have an illness or something cant remember what the vet said.

they just keep seenzing red mucos (sp?) all the time never stop since i bought them two years ago.

Ive got a spare smaller cage which i used when i got my other rats until they were bigger then they moved to bigger cages.

*Looks like i may be loosing my job again havent a clue why boss just wants to see me on sunday after my shift, just when i thought i was getting back on track again *


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

The red mucus is porphyrin. Could it be a respiratory infection they have? I thought most could be treated with a course of anti biotics, though not experienced it myself.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> The red mucus is *porphyrin*. Could it be a respiratory infection they have? I thought most could be treated with a course of anti biotics, though not experienced it myself.


Yeh i think thats what it was, I took them to the vets a couple of weeks after i got them because i just thought it was the stress of it all and that it would settle down but then never did. I was given a months worth of Baytril and told if it doesnt clear up after a month its more than likely to not clear up at all.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well my Tom Rat cage arrived last night and Baz and I didn't get to bed until late last night farting about with it. It came with no instructions whatsoever, so we had to work it all out from the tiny photograph in the enclosed brochure of all their products.

We were only 3 shelf brackets short, but Baz can sort that out easily enough! 

However, does anyone have a Tom Rat cage that can tell me if one of the shelves is wrong, cos they all look like triangular shelves in the photographs, but one of them was oblong and the full depth of the cage. I'm not bothered because I prefer the full width shelf anyway, cos there's plenty room to put a wee cubey bed of some sort on it.

The only other thing that's puzzling us is the little house. It has no bottom, but there appears to be provision to slide a base in, so it wobbles when it sits cos the front and back are higher at the base line than the sides. Obviously it won't wobble when it's on substrate, but can anyone throw any light on that, please?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

if the house is the one i am thinking of (green roof and light grey) they dont have a floor no...
i cant comment on the shelves sorry


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, that's the one, cage has grey base and green coated wire. House designed to co-ordinate! :roll: 

It's weird because there is a definite appearance in the design to either have a floor slotted in or to slot the house onto a base of some kind.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

quite often you will find items look like they should have more than one way of using .. this can sometimes be down the the people who make them .. 
it might be just that different roofs for a different brand of rat cage can be fit on the other end at the production stage??.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I bought it from Zooplus, through ebay, which is where they sell their returned stock. The auction said that the only thing wrong with it was the missing shelf brackets. I just wondered whether when things are returned, they maybe get left lying around and then the wrong stuff gets packed in the wrong boxes? I really don't mind cos I prefer the shelf, but was just wondering if the bottom of the house was missing or whether it never had a bottom to begin with!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

<< Aww look at this lol. 

Anyone seen pictures of my rats playing about in living room i posted a thread.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

does anyone know of any mice breeders in gloucestershire? I really want mice again but the only ones the sell in my petshop are doves and Id like some brokens or evens if poss.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone got any rodent news or photos or anything ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Anyone got any rodent news or photos or anything ?


 I'm feeling ratty. Does this count?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm feeling ratty. Does this count?


 
lol yup 



Im cleaning my mice out 

Still awaiting th 4 mice to pop


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive got 29 mousey babies


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I've just put the new sputnik in with my rattie girlies, the two little uns have never seen one and they're petrified of it at the minute bless them, so cute.


And 29 babies...yowzer. How's mummy mouse with the itchy ears coming on?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> I've just put the new sputnik in with my rattie girlies, the two little uns have never seen one and they're petrified of it at the minute bless them, so cute.
> 
> 
> And 29 babies...yowzer. How's mummy mouse with the itchy ears coming on?


they seem to be getting better, i think she is spending more time nursing and caring for the babies than itching her ears.

My vet told me to bring her in when the babies have opened there eyes, unless its become rapidly worse.

Its funny because the does she is in with had both theres litters in one pile now every time i look they are split into two piles with the black astrex having the biggest pile...

I also fosters some of my agouti into there nest of babies because the agout had 13 and could feed them all so i took the 4 smallest ( not runts ) and put them in with the astrex's.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

im a first time mouse breeder and have a wee question... 
I put my female in with the male i picked, as id read they should be left in for a week. 
Well after the first night, she had a bite in her tail and on her head and back. I took her out as i didnt think that was right at all. was i right? 
I have another male there if this one wasnt successful but not sure how long i should leave it before putting her in with the other one.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> im a first time mouse breeder and have a wee question...
> I put my female in with the male i picked, as id read they should be left in for a week.
> Well after the first night, she had a bite in her tail and on her head and back. I took her out as i didnt think that was right at all. was i right?
> I have another male there if this one wasnt successful but not sure how long i should leave it before putting her in with the other one.


I normally get the odd squeak and scream but never nothing visable, Perhaps you could introduce them in the bath tub or something or in a completely new cage.

but yea if i noticed a bite mark on either mouse i seperate them.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i may wait til shes healed a bit more and try her with the more placid male. I picked the big nice looking one, whereas the smaller (but still pretty) one is obviously the better choice for her sake anyways. 
Thanks for the advice though. Ill put them on neutral territory next time.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> i may wait til shes healed a bit more and try her with the more placid male. I picked the big nice looking one, whereas the smaller (but still pretty) one is obviously the better choice for her sake anyways.
> Thanks for the advice though. Ill put them on neutral territory next time.


 
Maybe the male was attack by another mouse and became scared of other mice so attacked the female as defence.

I have a male mouse here that when i tried to get him into a group with two other males he was attack then when i put a female in with him he attack her, didnt bite hard though however they became friends a mated lol 

Now shes due anytime soon


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

well the one i put her in with had attacked his male cagemate a few months before, done a lot of damage. but i put it down to them both being boys. so hes been on his own up until i put the female in with him, she has a bad bit on her tail and hair missing from her back and a scab there too. do you think maybe hes just an angry mousey? lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm maybe a better bet would have been to intro the male into the females cage. If she is in a group put her in a singular cage for a day or so to get her scent on it then intro the male? Although if he has aggression problems you might want to think twice about breeding from him in case it's inherited. I don't keep or breed mice though, so just basing it on how I would possibly go about it with rats. Best people to ask would be ladyboid or amalthea.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well im thinking now hes attacked her too hes not a good candidate for breeding. i have another male here whos lovely, i really cant see him having aggression problems. But i think ill put him in with her this time, her cage is the biggest one anyway so more space for them.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Well im thinking now hes attacked her too hes not a good candidate for breeding. i have another male here whos lovely, i really cant see him having aggression problems. But i think ill put him in with her this time, her cage is the biggest one anyway so more space for them.


 
If i had my black tans and you were closer id take that male from you, i had a female that would sort him out lol


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Im hoping to get a mouse soon =]


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> If i had my black tans and you were closer id take that male from you, i had a female that would sort him out lol


:lol2: i think thats what he needs, a strong female!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Im hoping to get a mouse soon =]


get two girls 

because if you get 2 boys they might fight then youd have to split them up so get 2 or maybe 3 girls then theyll have friends to play with when your not around.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

how long after a male has been with females, should the female show signs of being prenant, and if they dont soon after being introduced, does that mean
1 - tehy havent mated
2 - they have but she is infertile
3 - she is sloowww
4 - all of the above
5 - somthign else! lol

the reason i ask is beause i put my new males in withthe females, and out of 10 females only one looks pregnant!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I normaly put the females in with the male count 16 days from then, then take the male out then a couple of days after that they swell up like they swallowed a golf ball.

they only show nearing the end of pregnancy.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry if this a stupid question, but
i'm going to get 3 or 4 rats and i've been told that i should boys as they will better tempraments and be easier to handle and wht not...

is this true?
thanks for any thoughts or ino


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I normaly put the females in with the male count 16 days from then, then take the male out then a couple of days after that they swell up like they swallowed a golf ball.
> 
> they only show nearing the end of pregnancy.


fanku


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well shes in with the other male now, and hes ating much more gentlemanly. Hes giving her space and only having a wee sniff now and again, only problem is, if he as much as touches her with his nose she squeaks. Is this normal or is she just a bit paranoid?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Well shes in with the other male now, and hes ating much more gentlemanly. Hes giving her space and only having a wee sniff now and again, only problem is, if he as much as touches her with his nose she squeaks. Is this normal or is she just a bit paranoid?


Mine always squeak at first when they are put in together but after a couple of days theyll be curled up in the nest together and you wont want to split them up. :lol2:


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

wen i used to put my male mouse in with any females it was always him squeeking but he was a whimp lol give them a few days and im sure they will be ok and ye split them up if either one of them are being bitten etc good luck on the breeding mice babies are soooo cute, i do miss not have about 30 mice in here now only got 2 and lily wont last much longer


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

miss_rawr said:


> sorry if this a stupid question, but
> i'm going to get 3 or 4 rats and i've been told that i should boys as they will better tempraments and be easier to handle and wht not...
> 
> is this true?
> thanks for any thoughts or ino



I wouldn't say better temprements. People tend to advise bucks as they're not quite so pingy as girls and generally speaking they tend to be lazier and more laid back, so in that sense they can be easier I guess. A lot depends on who you get the rats from and the start in life they have had. You want rats from a good breeder who have been well socialised from a young age ideally. I keep all females and some are pingy and others cuddle bums, they are each individuals, and not all conform to the general idea of how the sex should behave.

Bare in mind if aggression shows itself with boys they may well need neutering to help sort their hormones out. So ideally you would want either a spare cage or the ability to borrow one from someone whilst they recover I think.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a girl rat (Ercila) that when shes out of the cage she just cuddles with me and hides where as her cage mate Amber never stops moving.


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks a lot for that katiexx =D


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I have a girl rat (Ercila) that when shes out of the cage she just cuddles with me and hides where as her cage mate Amber never stops moving.



Yeah Keira is like that. She asks for cuddles when I go in the room. If they get in a fight she goes straight to the door and starfishes on it until I pull it down for her to come out, then it's straight down my top cuddling up to my cleavage :lol2: She has her mad half hours too, but on the whole she really is a lovely cuddly little girl. Her partner in crime is the complete opposite and never sits still! It's why I love ratties, they're like dogs in tiny bodies, they're all so individual, and it's something I think non rat/rodent folk really don't understand. They may be tiny but they make a huge impact.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

well i wont worry then, from what i can see, she'll let him sniff her but when he goes near the back end she kicks him and squeaks. lol 
He just runs away when she does it. Shall leave them and check both for bites tomorrow, hopefully theres none!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> If i had my black tans and you were closer id take that male from you, i had a female that would sort him out lol


 Is her name 'Fenny'? :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Is her name 'Fenny'? :lol2:


 I think she was called Janet, because my orignal 3 black tans where named janet,donna and lousie after the three from two pints....


----------



## Eublicious (Jul 21, 2008)

*dumbo rat types?*

how can you tell which rat is which? i've seen many different names for rats how do you know if they are a breed or just fancy coloured? do they have any differences appart from colour (specif dumbo) thanks!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

welll... i have a question... lol

how common is it for first time mummy mice to eat their babies?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> welll... i have a question... lol
> 
> how common is it for first time mummy mice to eat their babies?


 
Ive only ever had that happen twice......

I do have a rule where if the mouse eats her litters twice in a row for unknown reasons then i wont breed from her again.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Ive only ever had that happen twice......
> 
> I do have a rule where if the mouse eats her litters twice in a row for unknown reasons then i wont breed from her again.


ok because my grandma had my breeding mice for about year i have one left now, and 8 or so females who have never bred before, and all currently pregnan t(well should be) so im panicing, i have never had to desl with first timers!! lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> ok because my grandma had my breeding mice for about year i have one left now, and 8 or so females who have never bred before, and all currently pregnan t(well should be) so im panicing, i have never had to desl with first timers!! lol


For first timers that are really nervous i normally leave them alone for 4-5 days before looking in the nest, but most of the time i just dive in and the mother have no problem with me doing so because i spend a lot more time with them than i should really. Ive taken mice to college with me before, im normally seen wandering the house witha mouse or two on my shoulder or dressing gown pockets lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Eublicious said:


> how can you tell which rat is which? i've seen many different names for rats how do you know if they are a breed or just fancy coloured? do they have any differences appart from colour (specif dumbo) thanks!!



There are no breeds with rats just varieties which I think refers to their colours and markings.

Dumbo refers to the ear placement. So ears on the side of the head are Dumbo ears. And normal ears are referred to as top eared. Here's some examples of my girls. I'm not claiming they have award winning ears though :razz:


















^^ Keira and Spirit my dumbo girlies. Not fab photos admittedly. 



























^^ Top ear sisters Ruby & Ghost. 


For colours and markings I tend to use Toyah's site Hawthorn Rat Varieties


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> For first timers that are really nervous i normally leave them alone for 4-5 days before looking in the nest, but most of the time i just dive in and the mother have no problem with me doing so because i spend a lot more time with them than i should really. Ive taken mice to college with me before, im normally seen wandering the house witha mouse or two on my shoulder or dressing gown pockets lol


hehe! these are very unfriendly, very timid mice, bar the older breeder female.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

My ratties and hamsters all had a treat this morning. I picked out some of the smaller bantam eggs from yesterday's collection and after tapping the top to make a little hole in it, placed each egg into a cage. The hamsters went nuts and ate them shell and all but my ratties daintily sipped and slurped at the contents like they were drinking champagne out of a glass hehe.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> My ratties and hamsters all had a treat this morning. I picked out some of the smaller bantam eggs from yesterday's collection and after tapping the top to make a little hole in it, placed each egg into a cage. The hamsters went nuts and ate them shell and all but my ratties daintily sipped and slurped at the contents like they were drinking champagne out of a glass hehe.



Ah mine are a right messy bunch when it comes to eggs. So it ends up all over. They do eat the shell too though, but that tends to be when they've released they can't get anymore egg, and it seems like a 'well i suppose this will have to do'.

I sometimes pop hard boiled eggs on their critter kabobs along with other veg,fruit and goodies they're having that day. Which they seem to love.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Ah mine are a right messy bunch when it comes to eggs. So it ends up all over. They do eat the shell too though, but that tends to be when they've *released* they can't get anymore egg, and it seems like a 'well i suppose this will have to do'.
> 
> I sometimes pop hard boiled eggs on their critter kabobs along with other veg,fruit and goodies they're having that day. Which they seem to love.



That should have read realised. I'm such a div.

Come on rodent keepers come out of the woodwork :whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im taking pictures of the litters now to show you all.


(Mice babies!)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

All i can hear is 30+ baby mice lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im taking pictures of the litters now to show you all.
> 
> 
> (Mice babies!)



[edit: because i'm blind!] Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

All my 4 rats are now happily living together


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

woo hoo...


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I breed mice for snake chow:2thumb: but i also like to see what colours i can get by breeding this with that. I personaly think adding some colour keeps me more interested in the mice so get looked after better, not just here for snake food.
Can some one help me with a few colour names for the ones i do have
Black all over
large white ones (quite a bit bigger than my regular feeder mice) with black eyes
Chocolate coloured
black and white
brown and white
black with white dots on backs
regular white with red eyes
grey with black eyes
and my fav grey with red eyes


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

bought 3 female rats yesterday for my 3 sons and to help out on food for the snakes but these 3 are pets and the babys will most likely be pets to and ill prob sell the babys as pets lol .but the 3 we got for my sons are 

i just love what my 3 year old called his lol 

Champaign rex for my 3 year old who has named it mouse lol 
black hooded for my 7 year old who named it pepsi
brown hooded rex for my 9 year old who named it dede 

ill get some pics up soon off them : victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> I breed mice for snake chow:2thumb: but i also like to see what colours i can get by breeding this with that. I personaly think adding some colour keeps me more interested in the mice so get looked after better, not just here for snake food.
> Can some one help me with a few colour names for the ones i do have
> Black all over <---- *Self black or Standard black*
> large white ones (quite a bit bigger than my regular feeder mice) with black eyes <----- *Bew/Black Eyed White possibly from show lines?*
> ...


Im a bit rusty on mouse genetics and colours so if anyone else thinks different please speak up lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im expecting 4 more mouse litters next month


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My grandaughters were down visiting me for Easter and had great fun playing with the two rats.

Mollie with Hamish ................................................ and with both Hamish and Angus. They're brothers and are now 4½ months old

















Then they both found the hood on her jacket and that was it - they took up residence and were there for ages!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Bless cant wait to get my rat babies end of the month 

Im trying to not ask for picture of them now so i can be amazed on how much they have changed since the first pictures i saw of them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm amazed at how much mine have grown in the 2 months since I brought them home!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> I'm amazed at how much mine have grown in the 2 months since I brought them home!


Well they are stunners :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Thanks! They're still a wee bit nervous and very jumpy. I decided I was 'protecting' them too much in my spare bedroom so I moved them down into my living room over the easter holidays when I had a houseful of people staying and they are getting braver and also used to the cats!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow Eileen they are huge I cant believe they have grown soooooooooooo much along with your grandaughter shes a proper little lady now:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad you noticed Shell, you don't normally see it when you are spending every day with them, but when I looked at them on this photo and remembered the one I posted of Hamish sitting on my hand the day I brought them home, I could see he had grown!

As far as Miss Mollie is concerned, she is certainly a proper lady now (although she was always very much a girlie-girl, whereas Ellie is a total tomboy), but she's now so fashion conscious that some of the clothes I'd bought her for her birthday that I _knew_ at Christmas last year she would have loved were greeted with a face like a smacked *rse! Honestly!! The 2 things I got her that she really liked were a cheap double strappy top in Primark's sale for about £1 and a set of 3 strappy tops from M&S in their sale for £2! All the Next gear and the American designer gear - even a jacket she chose herself in an American shop near us last autumn - she not impressed! To be quite honest I was certainly not impressed at her reaction and attitude.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

My first babies since last August (the mum being one of them)...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Glad you noticed Shell, you don't normally see it when you are spending every day with them, but when I looked at them on this photo and remembered the one I posted of Hamish sitting on my hand the day I brought them home, I could see he had grown!
> 
> *As far as Miss Mollie is concerned, she is certainly a proper lady now (although she was always very much a girlie-girl, whereas Ellie is a total tomboy), but she's now so fashion conscious that some of the clothes I'd bought her for her birthday that I knew at Christmas last year she would have loved were greeted with a face like a smacked *rse! Honestly!! The 2 things I got her that she really liked were a cheap double strappy top in Primark's sale for about £1 and a set of 3 strappy tops from M&S in their sale for £2! All the Next gear and the American designer gear - even a jacket she chose herself in an American shop near us last autumn - she not impressed! To be quite honest I was certainly not impressed at her reaction and attitude.*


 
Dont you just love kids of a certain age, especially girls when they get their own ideas about things:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh yes, I certainly loved her when I saw the poker face looking at over £100's worth of clothing that 4 months ago she would have loved!! :censor:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> My first babies since last August (the mum being one of them)...


OMG :flrt:there just scrummy Lisa!

I sooooooo need them...lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just been cleaning and disinfecting my boys cage and had them out on the settee for about half an hour while I had a cup of coffee. They are still quite jumpy, but absolutely no nastiness in them at all.

Hamish is still obsessed with being down my t-shirt and as soon as I pick him up heads straight for my neck and down the front, Angus is happy to go and sit at the back of my neck, but then he's down there too. So my chest and stomach are covered in long red weals where they've scratched me :lol2:

Consquently they've both had their claws clipped! Slow and steady succeeded, but Angus objected twice with a little squeak when I was clipping his back legs. Bless!

Now I'm off to reassemble the cage and put clean hammocks in while the others dry.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

haha 

Im getting 6 more rats end of this month, a new cage and ive got 6 pregnant mice


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha
> 
> Im getting 6 more rats end of this month, a new cage and ive got 6 pregnant mice


 I must get me eyes tested cos I thought it read "I got 6 mice pregnant.:gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I must get me eyes tested cos I thought it read "I got 6 mice pregnant.:gasp:


Me too :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

o pish posh that was ment to be the other way round lol

My brain is working too fast for my today lol

leave me alone lol


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

right seeing as this is a rodent thread i think i should ask....
is it normal for one gerbil to EAT another gerbil? :gasp:
i have..*_had_...two gerbils and they were both really greedy and i fed them loads, but one of them still felt the urge to eat its friend. now its really chunky. is eating another gerbil bad for it? and why did it do it in the first place??


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lalia said:


> right seeing as this is a rodent thread i think i should ask....
> is it normal for one gerbil to EAT another gerbil? :gasp:
> i have..*_had_...two gerbils and they were both really greedy and i fed them loads, but one of them still felt the urge to eat its friend. now its really chunky. is eating another gerbil bad for it? and why did it do it in the first place??



I think it must be common. My own 'Sylvia' who Nerys gave me, was due to be culled as she killed any gerbil which was put in with her. Now she lives quite happily alone.
When I kept gerbils about 20 years ago, none of those killed each other. I have a mahoosive fish tank which was half filled with compost, branches in and plenty to chew. Perhaps it is some aspect of how they are being kept? Not saying that you are neglecting them or anything of the sort, but when things go wrong here, no matter what species of animal, I try to look at diet and housing to see if it might be something there which could be causing a problem.


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps it is some aspect of how they are being kept? no matter what species of animal, I try to look at diet and housing to see if it might be something there which could be causing a problem.


not only did it kill the other one but it actually ate it as well. it chewed off its feet and stomach area  they were in one of the glass gerbil tanks with the bottom half filled with shavings and the top half with apple wood and bits of toilet tubes and stuff like that. but ive now moved the one remaining gerb to a smaller rotastack cage as its easier to clean now i havent got two of them. they used to eat loads and loads, i had to fill up their food bowl twice daily..pigs!!! did i do something wrong that made him want to eat the other one?? cannibal gerb :devil:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lalia said:


> not only did it kill the other one but it actually ate it as well. it chewed off its feet and stomach area  they were in one of the glass gerbil tanks with the bottom half filled with shavings and the top half with apple wood and bits of toilet tubes and stuff like that. but ive now moved the one remaining gerb to a smaller rotastack cage as its easier to clean now i havent got two of them. they used to eat loads and loads, i had to fill up their food bowl twice daily..pigs!!! did i do something wrong that made him want to eat the other one?? cannibal gerb :devil:


 I don't think you did anything wrong. SOmetimes it just happens. Were they both the same age and sex? How long had they been together? What diet were they on? Perhaps the other one died in the night and the remaining one decided to eat the body?


----------



## Lalia (Apr 2, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I don't think you did anything wrong. SOmetimes it just happens. Were they both the same age and sex? How long had they been together? What diet were they on? Perhaps the other one died in the night and the remaining one decided to eat the body?


thats good, i wouldn't have liked to think i did something to make it go cannibal! they were both about a year old and sold to us as both males, but i had my doubts about that... and they had been together since birth. it would make me feel better if it did eat it _after _it had died :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm wondering if there's anyone on here whose rats don't eat curly kale?

Everything I've read on here and in books and everything I've been told by owners and breeders says that rats love it and neither of my two seem to want to eat it at all. I keep buying the stuff and feeding it and then taking it out dried and wilted days later. Are they weird or what?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

ive never even tried my rats with it :S


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I've seen it mentioned on this forum and my diet is based on the Shunamite Diet and it's in there to feed it and the breeder told me to feed it, but the little blighters won't eat it! :lol2: They do like broccoli most of the time and nice fresh dandelions that I pick from the garden, but greens just don't seem to be that appealing. I think I may be giving them too much tastier stuff ??


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I feed curly kale on an almost daily basis, with other veg and what not. And mine love it..well apart from Spirit, to get her to eat it i put a dash of virgin or extra virgin olive oil over it. It's recommended in The Scuttling Gourmet, and mine go mad for that. Only ocassionally mind, the rest of the time it's with something tasty like tuna.

Spirit is a fussy bugger in general though, if you give her a wholemeal pasta twirl (I cut them out of the main mix and adapted the shunamite to fit my rats), she won't take it if it's whole, or she will take it and put it down. I have to break it in half for her, then she'll eat it. Checked her teeth and there are no problems she's just a funny wee bugger. Same with the large choc & yoggie drops, she took a whole one once, and nibbled half off then left it. Ever since then she's been funny with portions, it's bizarre.

She's really tiny though, so I'm wondering if there is something internally going on that I can't see. Had her checked over by the vets who just said she just looks like she was the runt of the litter, which she was. And that maybe she could have done with more protein from the breeder when she went onto solids. But I know Chris, and although she breeds to feed as well as for pets, her ratties have excellent diet. Best i've seen for a feeder breeder so I'm not sure.

Spirit has picked up the name Peanut as she's so runty. Will started it off and I went mental at first, as I hear peanut and think of them dying very young, but it has sort of stuck with her now and she'll respond to it :? Definitely our size 0 rat.

Crikey went off on a tangent there didn't I?

On the dandelion front mine adore those, and when i'm grabbing the tortoises weeds quite often i'll grab the ratties some and they really enjoy them. Then again on the whole all my ratties have been pigging dustbins, it's just Spirit who is 'special'.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm..... that's what I thought (about kale). I know that Toyah has studied diet the same as Alison (Shunamite) and they tend to agree on most things where diet is concerned, so the diet as given me by Toyah is very similar to the Shunamite, but mine have never eaten the curly kale.

I've got a copy of The Scuttling Gourmet, but haven't had time to read all of it as it's so big, so hadn't read that bit about olive oil, so I'll give that a try. 

So when you're feeding it with tuna are you chopping it and mixing it in with the tuna?

BTW I think Spirit is lush and I love her little idiosyncrasies! That's character :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Try freezing it first. Mine love it frozen, wont entertain it fresh.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I do like the shunamite diet, the problem I had was if I put 10% wholemeal pasta into the mix, Ghost & Ruby (who love their food) put weight on like there was no tomorrow. So had to take it out to avoid any weight related health issues, the babies still get it quite frequently along with cooked pasta, and the big girls get it once or twice a week.

Character just gets called a little fussy madam here :razz:

Yeah it says somewhere, don't have the book to hand at the minute to find the exact point, that a dash of olive oil occasionally is good for them. Can't remember the reason why now, I shall have to dig it out and have a wee nosey I think. Of course Spirit loves licking it off, but she does eat the curly kale afterwards.

When I do it with Tuna it's normally only for the babies..well I say babies, not that young anymore I guess, but due to her size I like to give her a bit of extra protein. And I do tear the kale up into smaller pieces and mix it together, but i tend to rip her pieces up smaller anyways due to her small size fetish....oddball  Frozen can work well too or so I've heard.

To get them to eat carrot and things like that, even apple i had to thinly cut or grate it. They don't like whole veg or big chunks but if i grate it up they will all eat it no problem. It was something that was suggested on fancy-rats. For ratties that are a bit reluctant to eat fresh. Spirit's a bit reluctant to eat anything but she does love grated veggies...Will things i'm a prat for pandering to her. I tried to explain she wasn't a naughty toddler/child and she needs to eat what I'm giving her but it went in one ear out the other :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There is no "shunamite diet". There is the shunamite STYLE diet, as written about in the Scuttling Gourmet - which isn't a hard and set thing from what I've been told (not got it myself) - and is adaptable for age/weight etc. And then there is what is claimed to be the "shunamite diet" on some forums where people say that it is _always_ 40% rabbit food, 40% cereals, 10% dog food and 10% pasta.

I personally wouldn't use that much cereal, pasta or dog food. Having followed that rule in the past as recommended, it made for fat smelly bucks. I dont add any pasta to my mix now (apart from the odd sheet of egg noodles in some batches depending on age/weight of rats it's intended for), and certainly dont add 10% dog food, more like 0-5% depending on how old the rats are and how they're looking.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aye I found pasta made for fat ratties, so cut that out apart from treats, and the kibble is another that has been cut right down, and now changed to a fish variety following on from the links to cancer and poor quality chicken you mentioned. They're in a lot better shape than previously, and touch wood atm they all seem to be thriving. Not tried mine on egg noodles yet, I always mean to get some in to try then forget .


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I only put them in a batch now and again, and only one sheet broken into little bits per storage tub of mix.

They do love them - especially my larger greedier lads which is why I dont add them all the time lol:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Try freezing it first. Mine love it frozen, wont entertain it fresh..


Tried that - their breeder told me it would freeze, but they aren't eating it fresh or frozen at the minute - that's why I asked.



LisaLQ said:


> There is no "shunamite diet". There is the shunamite STYLE diet, as written about in the Scuttling Gourmet - which isn't a hard and set thing from what I've been told (not got it myself) - and is adaptable for age/weight etc. .


 Is that not just splitting hairs a bit, FHS?? It's just terminology so people know the basis of what I'm feeding, as compared to that I feed them a pet shop rat food with some greens!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

my ratlets dont eat kale either.. they are so fussy! 

now for some pictures of mine, past and present.. 

present girlies taken a couple of days ago

Angel-


















luna

































shadow







<very skinny atm as she really is not well. 









volta









angel and volta


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Magic-RIP










angel when I first got her- she was pregnant here


























shadow










ronnie roxy and magic










introductions









babies


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

More babies-the same lot though.

























proud mummy angel


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

the babies a bit older.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Roger!









































the girls old cage

















another litter all black berkies and chocs


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

More of the 2nd litter



















































tell me to stop if you rgetting bored 
x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

What gorgeous wee ratties you have had past & present. I love Roger, I have a soft spot for blacks & any berkshire so he's just scrummy :flrt:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Some more of my girls

































and my boysies (from the first litter.. almost a year old now!!) not very good as they didn’t want their picture taken.
Munch and jonny









jonny









gaz

















munch

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

feorag said:


> Tried that - their breeder told me it would freeze, but they aren't eating it fresh or frozen at the minute - that's why I asked.
> 
> Is that not just splitting hairs a bit, FHS?? It's just terminology so people know the basis of what I'm feeding, as compared to that I feed them a pet shop rat food with some greens!


Not quite sure why you've taken the hump, I wasn't quoting you, or even replying to you.

It's not "splitting hairs" explaining that there are two versions bearing the same name going around. One that is based on the book - and recommends altering to suit (the actual "Shunamite diet"), and 40%/40%/10%/10% one that is passed around on forums as a "same rule for all" version.

It's worth knowing that you need to read the book if you want to feed the "shunamite style diet", otherwise you're not getting the full picture. Hence me clearing it up.

You have the book, but many other owners dont - and still consider themselves to be feeding the shunamite diet. 

Besides, it's all a bit sheepy for me - there are more diets out there than shunamite and pet shop. How about thinking for oneself and making a "feorag diet". I've altered my home made diet to suit my rats, but you dont hear me calling it the Bohemian Diet FHS (to use one of your terms there).


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know you weren't quoting me and I know you weren't replying to me, but I'm still entitled to pass comment on the basis that the replies were all for me.

I said my diet was very similar to the diet Alison has researched in her book - the diet I'm feeding is the diet recommended to me by the breeder and I explained it was very similar to the Shunamite one, but not necessarily the same, but most rat people are aware of the Shunamite theory and so would understand what my rats were getting to eat. I wouldn't change their food straight away anyway, in the same way that I wouldn't expect anyone to take home one of my kittens and change its diet immediately.

And I know what you think of it because I've seen you and your sister refer to it as the Shunash*te diet on another thread. 

The point I was making was that Alison and my breeder both recommended me to give my rats curly kale and they weren't eating it so I wondered if other rats didn't too.

I've never seen myself as a sheep to be totally honest :lol2: - a lot of things, but not a sheep! However, if someone else has done the study and the work, I'm happy to follow their lead and feed what they recommend, with suitable changes to suit my own animals, but I've no aspirations to develop a Feorag diet for 2 rats!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I have heard other people call it that (it's a common pet name by some other breeders), but I certainly dont remember doing it :lol2:

Care to share, I wonder what time of the month it was when I wrote it!

Edited to add - what I think of Alison's diet, and what I think of the forum version, are two different things. I have only ever fed the forum version, and I, like many others, found my rats get fat on it. So I altered it to suit. Which is what the proper version would have told me to do. I have nothing against Alison, I've had rats off her in the past, and if she thinks I've said anything nasty she can come to me herself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It was the thread when you and your sister were (imao) ganging up on Claire (Bosshogg) because she was asking where to buy lab cubes for her rats.

I don't know what time of the month it was for you, but sorry don't see that as an excuse!

As far as your edit is concerned, I don't get the point about Alison coming to you herself, why would she?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm having done a search, the only person who's mentionned "shunashite" is Saxon.

The only cube thread I've answered on I passed on info on the cubes I use in my mix. So I think you're confusing me with someone else.

As for my sister, what she says and does is her own business, like you - I'm not a sheep and we're not joined at the hip. Or the keyboard.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's some cute baby pics to remind people why we post here, and not just to nitpick and score points about who's friends with who.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Argo do rat and mouse pellets, about £12 per sack. Having said that, good luck finding them online!:lol2:
> 
> I also would recommend a mix though, but the pellets make nice treats or part of the mix.





LisaLQ said:


> One of the new pet shops near us can get sacks of Argo rat and mouse blocks for about £10 or £12. I get little bags from the shop though for treats, wouldn't use it for a main food but they do enjoy them


And this is the thread you say I said it in. You'll see it was Saxon who called it that. Not me, or Kathy. So you were mistaken.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/249627-who-knows-where-get-rat.html


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a few rats, i really think they are cute...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> Im thinking of getting a few rats, i really think they are cute...


Im getting another 6 this week 

youll get hooked on them ! :lol2: they are like cocain!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> And this is the thread you say I said it in. You'll see it was Saxon who called it that. Not me, or Kathy. So you were mistaken.


 In that case I apologise for getting mixed up. I don't have a problem apologising when I'm wrong!



LisaLQ said:


> and not just to nitpick and score points about who's friends with who.


Now perhaps you'll explain what you mean by that comment?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Come on now guys/girls let's not be arguing on here please


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

feorag said:


> In that case I apologise for getting mixed up. I don't have a problem apologising when I'm wrong!
> 
> Now perhaps you'll explain what you mean by that comment?


I meant people permanently putting me down for having a sister with an internet connection. Being a twin is a pain in the arse, having people use it as ammo in a weak argument is even more annoying.

Kathy and I disagree on a lot of things (like me posting on the forum for one) but we are adults, and at 31 living in different homes with different computers and different ideas. There's a lot of things I believe in that she doesnt and vice versa. We're actually very different people, as her friends will tell you. Mine wont cos I dont have any - she's the nice one :lol2:

Thanks for the apology - I was certain I'd not called it that - as it is after all what changed me from a pet shop product girl into a home made diet girl - I've heard many other breeders call it that and may have laughed when they did, but purely at the play on words and not to offend Alison.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Can i just ask...i got a jar of HIPP Organic baby food for my APH today, he only eats a teeny amount so the rest goes to waste, would my mice like it? Im thinking especially the nursing/ pregnant females?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Can i just ask...i got a jar of HIPP Organic baby food for my APH today, he only eats a teeny amount so the rest goes to waste, would my mice like it? Im thinking especially the nursing/ pregnant females?


Has it got any onions in ? or anything from the onion family ?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

theres a list here of what you can give them and what not to give them.

Fancy Mice Breeders • View topic - Food mice like


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Mouse litter born, rat babies almost 8 weeks, lost a rat  ermmm think thats all i have for now.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

whoop whooop i have chinchillas so im alloud in ((yeahhh)) x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im fostering 2 Rat brothers, sort of hooded I think but ever so sweet. Their ownere was a girl with learning difficulties that had got them and hidden them away for 3 months. When the residential home found out she was made to get rid of them. They arrived in their cage which was a small hamster zoozone type cage with grey cat litter for substrate a food dish and a water bottle, that was it. They are now in a much larger wire cage with room to climb and play and look absolutely delighted with it.

I have Chinchilla fosters too:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

40+ Mouse babies born over 2 days and still more coming...


Opps lol

My collection is slowly building back up although im going to be moving into just self show mice soon. Champange, PEW/BEC and Black.

While keeping a few hobbys on the side for suprise litters.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

scrolling through my old threads/post searching for something and this thread was left in December :'(

had loads of baby mice born, african grass rats which will be up for sale soon


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Ah Ha !

I didn't just imagine a rodent chat thread then !!! 


:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Myth said:


> Ah Ha !
> 
> I didn't just imagine a rodent chat thread then !!!
> 
> ...


haha ive just noticed that someone has started another maybe the mods can blend them together


----------

